# Czarnoskóry



## LucioDaMusk

Czy używana oficjalnie  forma *Murzyn* jest obraźliwa ?
( jakiś czas temu zwróciłem się tak do studenta z Afryki i usłyszałem od niego, że powinienem mówić *czarny*.)
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


----------



## roccodaone

Dla mnie osobiście brzmi to średnio sympatycznie, ale... nie ma chyba lepszego określenia. "Czarny" jest dla mnie tak samo, a może nawet bardziej niezręczne.

Moim zdaniem bierze się to po części z tego, że mało jest u nas osób czarnoskórych (swoją drogą, tak też można mówić, ale długie to i formalne).


----------



## .Jordi.

Cóż, w słowniku wyraz ten nie ma kwalifikatora świadczącego, że jest to słowo wulgarne. I ja też go tak nie odbieram, więc trochę dziwię się reakcji studenta z Afryki. Jednak mimo wszystko raczej wypada respektować jego życzenie i jeśli nie życzy sobie takiej tytulatury, to chyba trzeba to uszanować i mówić do niego per „czarny”, „biały inaczej”, „ciemnoskóry” etc.


----------



## roccodaone

.Jordi. said:


> „biały inaczej”



No to z pewnością by go ucieszyło


----------



## .Jordi.

Czemu? W końcu często się słyszy określenia w rodzaju „inteligentny inaczej”, „normalny inaczej” i chociaż generalnie wszystko zależy od tonu oraz intencji rozmówcy, to moim zdaniem są one całkiem sympatyczne. Ja na pewno wolałbym być nazwany „czarny inaczej” niż np. „białas”. Ale jak podkreślam, to tylko moje osobiste odczucia, może dla kogoś tego typu określenia są wyjątkowo obraźliwe.


----------



## fragile1

"Czarny" wg mnie jest zabarwione negatywnie. 
"inteligentny inaczej" rozumialabym jako "glupek" tylko inaczej powiedziane. Nie mozna o czarnoskorym powiedziec "bialy inaczej", bo jet czarnoskory i tyle.
Zamiast "czarny" uzywalabym "czarnoskory" i to mysle sprawe zalatwia. Murzyn - dla mnie brzmi ok, nie wiedze w tym slowie niczego obrazliwego.
Wiele zalezy od tonu, moze nawet bardziej od intencji z jakimi sie slowo wymawia. MOze zamiast uzywac slowa skorelowanego z kolorem czyjejs skory starac sie uzywac okreslania jego narodowosci. W koncu jak "bialy" jedzie do Azji czy Afryki tez sie czuje dotkniety odpowiedznikiem slowa" bialas" czy "bialy".


----------



## majlo

Ja nie widzę niczego złego w słowach "czarny" czy "Murzyn" i gdybym miał czarną skórę wolałbym być tak nazywany przez kogoś, kto ma czyste i sympatyczne intencje, niż być nazywanym "czarnoskórym" wypowiedzianym z pogardą i niechęcią.
Natomiast na określenie "biały inaczej" zareagowałbym pewnie stanowczym sprzeciwem albo i w inny, mniej wyrafinowany sposób. Jak by na to nie patrzeć, jest to wyrażenie znaczeniowo naładowane rasizmem.


----------



## BezierCurve

Całkiem niedawno na hebrajskim forum ktoś poruszył podobną kwestię, trochę wcześniej czytałem post Węgra, który też o tym wspominał. Polski nie jest więc odosobniony.

Wygląda na to, że głównym powodem, dla którego w wielu językach rdzenne słowo opisujące dotąd ludzi o czarnym kolorze skóry stało się nagle obraźliwe było uznanie angielskiego "nigger" za właśnie takie. Słowa tłumaczone dotąd jako "nigger" stały się więc - chyba całkiem niepotrzebnie - uważane za obraźliwe też w innych językach. 

Ze względu na taką rozpowszechnioną nadpoprawność polityczną wielu ludzi może się faktycznie poczuć dotkniętych słysząc "Murzyn", więc z tego powodu lepiej unikać tego słowa, chociaż nigdy nie było u nas ani niewolnictwa, ani nie posiadaliśmy faktycznych kolonii. Tylko co zrobimy z "murzynkiem"?

A co do "białych inaczej": mój kolega z Nigerii w przypływie sympatii określił mnie jako swojego "brata, który urodził się po zachodzie słońca". Jestem więc "czarny inaczej".


----------



## majlo

(...) bo i słowo "nigger" niepotrzebnie ewoluowało w stronę pejoratywnego nacechowania semantycznego. Ale to już wątek na inną okazję.
---
Dokładnie, zwłaszcza z Murzynkiem Bambo. 
---
Ja "białego inaczej" nie akceptuję, bo jak odczytuję znaczenie tej lokucji, to jedynie biały kolor skóry jest słuszny, a ktoś o odmiennym kolorze powinien być biały, ale skoro nie jest, to jest "biały inaczej". To tak jak kiedyś George Carlin opowiadał o pewnym człowieku, który o czarnym powiedział: "...he happens to be black".


----------



## .Jordi.

Majlo, czy naprawdę uważasz, że ktoś po przeczytaniu tego wiersza Tuwima może zacząć pałać nienawiścią do osób o czarnym kolorze skóry? I że w tym wierszu Bambo był przedstawiony negatywnie pod jakimkolwiek względem?
I niestety nie mogę się z Tobą zgodzić, że „biały inaczej” jest naładowane znaczeniowo rasizmem. Równie dobrze można by powiedzieć, że nazwanie kogoś „kochającym inaczej” jest wyrazem homofobii i heteronormatywizmu, co oczywiście jest bzdurą. Są to eufemizmy, a te z racji swej natury nie mogą raczej zawierać negatywnego ładunku znaczeniowego, inaczej byłyby wulgaryzmami (takimi jak „asfalt” albo „bambus”).
Rozumiem Twoją interpretację, którą przedstawiasz w swoim ostatnim poście, i zastanawiam się, czy u innych tok myślenia przy odczytywaniu rzeczonej „lokucji” jest podobny, bo np. ja, nazywając kogoś „białym inaczej”, nie kierowałbym się ani nienawiścią, ani pogardą, ani tym bardziej przekonaniem o jedynym słusznym kolorze skóry.


----------



## majlo

Ależ skąd, Jordi. Jeśli tak to mogło zabrzmieć, to zapewniam, że nieumyślnie. Ja ten wiersz odczytuję wręcz przeciwnie. 
Bardzo dobry przykład. Zwrot "kochający inaczej" znam bardzo dobrze i, co ciekawe, nie wywołuje on we mnie żadnych negatywnych skojarzeń. Obstaję jednak przy swoim odnośnie do "białego inaczej" - tutaj interpretacja jest dla mnie jednoznaczna. Natomiast, w ramach sprostowania, muszę dodać, że wypowiedziane w dobrej intencji chyba jednak by mnie aż tak bardzo nie raziło, jakby to mogło wynikać z moich poprzednich wypowiedzi. Intencje osoby wypowiadającej się stanowią dla mnie, że tak powiem, najważniejszy punkt odniesienia.
Z czystej ciekawości, czemu słowo _lokucja_ ująłeś w cudzysłów? ;>


----------



## BezierCurve

Moje trzy grosze: "kochający inaczej" różni się jednak od "białego inaczej" w sposób, który zauważył majlo. "Kochający" w obu przypadkach faktycznie kocha; "biały" jest naprawdę biały tylko w jednym przypadku.

Analogicznym określeniem byłoby raczej "ubarwiony/opalony inaczej". 

To tak, jakby "kochającego inaczej" zastąpić "heteroseksualnym inaczej", promując akurat tylko jedno podejście do miłości.

Niniejszym wyczerpałem swój limit filozoficzny na ten weekend.


----------



## fragile1

BezierVCurve, nie moge przyjac takiego toku myslenia. Bo w "kochajacym inaczej" i "bialym inaczej" nie tyle chodzi o biel i kochanie, co przewrotne skojarzenie, jak wczesniej Jordi napisal "inteligentny inaczej" i zaprzeczenie. 
Ja mysle, ze W Polsce mamy do czynienia z dwoma skrajnymi obozami i stad ta dyskusja, z tym, ze na tym forum nie spodziewam sie spotkac nikogo z obozu przeciwnego, bo to sa raczej"myslacy inaczej" szczegolnie jesli chodzi o ludzki kolor skory, rasy, przynaleznosc do pop-kultur itp. 
Mysle, ze my tu sie wypowiadajacy toczymy dyskusje, choc zadna z tych osob nie uzylaby ani "czarnoskory", ani "czarny", ani "Murzyn" w sposob obrazliwy.
Wiec moze nie tlumaczmy sie za tych, ktorych glosow tu nie znajdziemy. Dla mnie Murzyn, to czlowiek Czarnoskory i moge to slowo pisac wielka litera, nie obrazajac sie tez za to, ze ktos o mnie bedzie pisal Biala, Europejka, Polka. 
A w wierszu "Murzynek Bambo" chodzi o to, ze sie wybieli w kapieli i to jest ponoc obrazliwe. Umiem zrozumiec, ze ktos o ciemnej karnacji moglby to odebrac jako zlosliwosc lub przejaw rasizmu. Byc moze. Skoro komus przyszlo do glowy , ze to moze obrazac.


----------



## Eric Cartman

Wydaje mi się, że ani wyrażenie murzyn anie czarny nie jest obraźliwe. Problem wynika stąd, że angielskie słowo "black" tłumaczy się jako "czarny" i jest ono chyba najbardziej neutralne w języku angielskim, a słowo "negro", nacechowane pejoratywnie, jako "murzyn". Określenie "biały inaczej" można traktować tylko w ramach (nieco rasistowskiego) żartu.
A co do murzynka Bambo, to uważam, że wiersz nie jest rasistowski - wręcz przeciwnie. Mały Bambo jest dumny ze swego koloru skóry i nie chce być biały, a jako, że jest dzieckiem nie wie, że mycie nie grozi wybieleniem


----------



## roccodaone

Ja Was błagam, nie dyskutujcie o rasiźmie w Murzynku Bambo, bo to wygląda jak dyskusja czy Tinky Winky to gej.


----------



## LucioDaMusk

Bardzo wszystkim dziękuję za podzielenie się swoimi odczuciami. Jak wynika z ostatnich postów, dla osób biorących udział w dyskusji żaden ze zwrotów których użyłem w tekście otwierającym wątek,  nie jest uwłaczający. Problem tkwi w tym że osoby czarnoskóre ( najczęściej studenci ) poznają język polski dopiero po angielskim ( być może nawet lekcje prowadzone są po angielsku ?) i przejmują znaczenie słów razem z całym bagażem znaczeniowym z kultury anglo-amerykańskiej. A jak zauważył BezierCurve  i Eric Cartman na słowo Murzyn tłumaczy się angielski wyraz Nigger.
    Czy wobec tego należałoby uszanować wolę ludzi czarnych i zrezygnować z  używania tego wyrazu, czy przekonywać ich, że w języku polskim słowo Murzyn  nie jest obelżywe ?


----------



## majlo

Hmmm...zapytać się najpierw, co wolą: _Jesteś najgłupszym czarnoskórym, jakiego znam _czy _Jesteś najbardziej koleżeńskim Murzynem, jakiego znam_.  A tak na poważnie, to uważam, że przede wszystkim należy uświadamiać, że polskie _Murzyn _nie ma nic wspólnego z angielskim _Nigger_, poza bezpośrednim tłumaczeniem oczywiście. 

Roccodaone, czemu odbierasz nam prawo do dyskusji?


----------



## roccodaone

majlo said:


> Roccodaone, czemu odbierasz nam prawo do dyskusji?



Skądże, troszczę się tylko o dobry wizerunek Polaków


----------



## Eric Cartman

LucioDaMusk said:


> A jak zauważył BezierCurve  i Eric Cartman na słowo Murzyn tłumaczy się angielski wyraz Nigger.


błąd "nigger" nie równa się "negro". "Negro" kojarzy się nie najlepiej ale pierwotnie nie miało rasistowskiego odcienie. "Nigger" to polski "czarnuch" czyli zwrot ewidentnie rasistowski.


----------



## ryba

Cześć!



Eric Cartman said:


> Błąd: "Nigger" nie równa się "Negro". "Negro" kojarzy się nie najlepiej ale pierwotnie nie miało rasistowskiego odcienia. "Nigger" to polski "czarnuch" czyli zwrot ewidentnie rasistowski.




Aż dziw, że trzeba było czekać do #19. postu na to wyjaśnienie!

W angielskim, języku krajów w których historii zarówno niewolnictwo jak i rasizm odegrały ogromną rolę, co się za nim ciągnie po dziś dzień, do niedawna było (w przybliżeniu) tak:

Negro = _Murzyn _(neutralne)
Nigger = _Czarnuch_ (pogardliwe),

ale w dobie hiperpoprawności i równoległego stopniowego pozbawiania słowa _Negro _neutralnego charakteru, ukuto zasadę, że nie należy go używać i wersjami poprawnymi politycznie okrzyknięto słowa typu Afroamerican (biały mieszkaniec RPA to Euroafrican?) i nie mówienie w ogóle o rasie.

Tendencja ta wydaje mi się wyjątkowo smutna, absurdalna i -paradoksalnie- *rasistowska*, ponieważ ze zwykłego stwierdzenia że ktoś przynależy do takiej a siakiej rasy usiłuje się robić przejaw rasizmu, co doprowadziło do sytuacji w której fakt przynależności rasowej traktuje się jako tabu. A z tabu nie czuje się dobrze nikt, również sam zainteresowany *Murzyn*, który powinien mieć prawo do tego, żeby mówiono o nim bez zawstydzenia czy niezręczności, i zapewne nie lubi głupich sytuacji, udawania że się nie widzi, że wygląda inaczej niż przeciętny Polak, odwracania wzroku w drugą stronę, tak jakby bycie czarnym czy Murzynem było czymś złym!!! Szczyt hipokryzji.

Nazywajmy sprawy po imieniu, w końcu powiedzieć że jakaś kobieta jest *blondynką* nie może być obraźliwe tylko dlatego, że opowiada się o nich kawały i chyba nie jest konieczne zastępowanie słowa _blondynka_ "eufemizmami" w stylu _jasnowłosa_ czy może _żółtowłosa_, prawda?

Nie chciałbym żeby w Polsce myślano w ten sam sposób co pewna obywatelka Stanów Zjednoczonych, która na pewnym forum muzycznym zdała sobie sprawę z tego, że w Power Rangers Yellow Ranger nosi żółty kombinezon i rasowo też jest żółta, a Black Ranger nosi czarny i jest czarny i stwierdziła z przerażeniem, że "it's so racist!".


----------



## Ptosio

Nie przesadzajcie z tym odwiecznym rasistowskim nacechowaniem słowa nigger. Jednoznacznie pejoratywne znaczenie zyskało ono całkiem niedawno. Myślicie, że tytuł książki Agathy Christie "Ten little niggers" (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0286208/) powinno się tłumaczyć na "Dziesięciu małych czarnuchów" zamiast na "Dziesięciu murzynków"?


----------



## robin74

Ptosio said:


> Nie przesadzajcie z tym odwiecznym rasistowskim nacechowaniem słowa nigger.


Czytamy chyba jakiś inny wątek, bo w tym, który ja widzę się dość wyraźnie i konsekwentnie pisze o ewoluowaniu znaczenia tego słowa w stronę nacechowaną pejoratywnie, nikt nie pisze o tym, że zawsze miało ono nacechowanie rasistowskie. I nie zmienia to faktu, że obecnie jest to słowo silnie obraźliwe i jego współczesnym polskim odpowiednikiem jest właśnie "czarnuch".

NB, link jest to filmu z 1949, a nie do książki Christie, która od wielu lat się już w krajach anglojęzycznych pod tym tytułem nie ukazuje.


----------



## Ptosio

Faktycznie, zinterpretowałem "pierwotnie" jako "od samego początku", a nie "w języku angielskim.

A link do filmu podałem dlatego, żeby pokazać, że nie mówię tu o jakichś zamierzchłych czasach i  nawet w 1949 można było bez problemu publicznie użyć słowa nigger w kontekście absolutnie nie rasistowskim.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Najpierw trzeba sie zastanowić po co w ogóle zwracać sie do człowieka za pomocą słowa oznaczającego rasę. Normalnie zwracamy sie do kogoś po imieniu albo "proszę pana/pani", a nie "ty murzynie", "ty  biały", czy "ty żółty". Jeżeli rozmawiamy z cudzoziemcem o jego rodakach, to będziemy używali nazwy narodowości od kraju : "wy Amerykanie, Zambijczycy, Chińczycy". Potrzeba używania określeń rasowych powstaje dopiero wtedy gdy zaczynamy mówić o konfliktach rasowych lub genetyce. Mówiąc o innych, nie tylko do innych też powinniśmy unikać sformułowań niepotrzebnie wciągających rasę.  

A cudzoziemcy "czarnoskórzy" najczęściej najpierw tłumaczą słowo Murzyn na angielski jako Negro, żeby potem uznać że jest niepoprawne politycznie i nawet obraźliwe, i chcą używać słowa Czarny, nie mając pojęcia że Murzyn jest z założenia słowem neutralnym (takim jakim jeszcze w latach 60-ch XX-wieku był Negro), a "czarny" jest pogardliwy po polsku. 

W wielu krajach (również w Polsce) szerzy się histeria eufemistyczna, to znaczy że nazwa oznaczająca ludzi o niższym statusie (zawodowym, rasowym, regionalnym (Europa Wschodnia), narodowym, itp) jest uznawana nagle za pogardliwą, i wymyśla się nową nazwę. Niestety, to nie pomaga, po krótkim czasie ta nowa nazwa przyjmuje status tej, którą zastąpiła, i wszystko zaczyna się od początku. 

Zachowajmy nazwę Murzyn, ale używajmy ją z szacunkiem do ludzi, których tak określamy, i nie wymyślajmy bezsensownych eufemizmów.


----------



## arturolczykowski

> Jeżeli rozmawiamy z cudzoziemcem o jego rodakach, to będziemy używali nazwy narodowości od kraju : "wy Amerykanie, Zambijczycy, Chińczycy". Potrzeba używania określeń rasowych powstaje dopiero wtedy gdy zaczynamy mówić o konfliktach rasowych lub genetyce. Mówiąc o innych, nie tylko do innych też powinniśmy unikać sformułowań niepotrzebnie wciągających rasę.


Roznimy sie kolorem skory i nic na to nie poradzimy, wiec zastanawianie sie nad tym jak wlasnie okreslic kogos o odmiennym kolorze, tak aby go nie urazic jest jak najbardziej na miejscu i potrzebne. Moj znajomy wlasnie powiedzial mi ze ozenil sie z dziewczyna z RPA, wedlug ciebie to wystarczy, bo podal nazwe kraju, ale nadal nie wiesz czy ozenil sie z biala czy z czarna ;-) 

Moze dla niektorych nie robi to roznicy, ale powiedz swojej matce w Polsce, ze poznales fajna Angielke a pozniej zaszokuj ja przyjezdzajac z "czarna" dziewczyna, przeciez powiedziales, ze to Angielka, urodzona jak i jej rodzice i dziadkowie w Anglii, wiec skad to zdziwienie ;-)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Zwróć uwagę na cytat, który umieściłeś: "... jeżeli rozmawiamy z cudzoziemcem". Ty piszesz o czymś innym.


----------



## majlo

Tak, o czymś innym, ale wątpliwości nie ulega fakt, że


Ben Jamin said:


> Potrzeba używania określeń rasowych powstaje dopiero wtedy gdy zaczynamy mówić o konfliktach rasowych lub genetyce.


nie jest jedynym kontekstem, w którym istnieje potrzeba użycia określeń odnoszących się do rasy człowieka. Zatem teza o porzuceniu tych określeń wydaje się trochę nietrafiona, według mnie.
Oczywiście, w zwrotach bezpośrednich nikomu chyba by nie przyszło do głowy, żeby używać słów _czarny, biały _czy _żółty_, ale nadal konflikty rasowe i genetyka to nie jedyne konteksty, w których się one pojawiają.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Jak wyzej. Powinienen wyciac pierwsza czesc cytatu, chodzilo mi wlasnie o to, co zauwazyl majlo...


----------

